# Natural finish for Walnut on a Bolt Action?



## ALA (Aug 13, 2012)

A friend asked me to make a Bolt Action pen on Walnut for him. Any ideas what would work best for this? I know nothing is going to hold up like CA but he doesn't want that. It doesn't have to have a high gloss to it either. He's bought several pens from me and really liked them all so far. :biggrin: I'd like for this one to be just as nice. I've already turned it and applied some BLO so I'll be going from there. 

Thanks for any and all suggestions! 
Alfred


----------



## renowb (Aug 13, 2012)

How about Mylands?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 13, 2012)

I did a bolt action in walnut with Doctor's Woodshop finish on it and it looks great.  Any good high build friction polish should do the trick I would think though.


----------



## longbeard (Aug 13, 2012)

Woodturners finish from exoticblanks work very well.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 13, 2012)

Birchwood Casey Tru-oil gunstock finish.  Apply several coats, or if you really want to do it right research "Frank Whiton gunstock finish", a lot of work, but will be a beautiful finish when it is done.

Here is the link to Frank Whiton's article.  http://www.firearmsforum.com/firearms/article/3037


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 13, 2012)

Walnut is an open-grained wood.
Any natural finish is going to require a good amount of owner maintenance.
Suggest your friend/client be certain to understand this up front and be prepared for it.
Doesn't have to be difficult; can be as simple as using Old English or Howard's lemon polish.


----------



## Buteo2808 (Aug 13, 2012)

X2 on tru oil, steel wool between coats, and you can't beat the look IMHO


----------



## ALA (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the good info. I'll probably go with Tru oil since I already have that. I'll be looking into some of the other info for future use...thanks again!


----------



## edstreet (Aug 14, 2012)

All of these are walnut.

Teak oil






Danish oil










And truoil.






You can get the same results with teak oil, danish oil, tung oil, boiled linseed oil.  Guess what, CA does not hold up in this arena.  It only works on pens due to the pen being round and small.


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 with Gary. I have a coveted old can of Scott's Liquid Gold that I have been using for years on natural-finish open-grained woods. I usually dampen a clean rag with it and apply. It seems like the longer I do these touch-ups over time, the longer the apps will last.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 14, 2012)

*Arkansas Black Walnut Bolt Action*

Like this, or have I missed something?


----------



## ALA (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, that's about what mine is going to look like John. I put several coats of Tru-Oil on it today. Going to look pretty good I think. I'll try to post a pic but my picture taking is not very good!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 15, 2012)

ALA said:


> Yep, that's about what mine is going to look like John. I put several coats of Tru-Oil on it today. Going to look pretty good I think. I'll try to post a pic but my picture taking is not very good!


This pen sold for $45.00 last month.  Good work. After looking at my pictures it is certain that you can do a better job.


----------

